# From Brazil....Desrealization(3 years)



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi....i?m writing from Brazil.....I have suffered so much the last 3 years...cause of desrealization.....I drenk a cup of beer , then the other day ...i woke up with this.....i?ve done everything to get better but it doesn?t work......Please ...if somebody can help me....talk to me on my msn or e-mail me [email protected]......I?m really lost....I?m 22 years old and I don?t know my life will be.....It?s been a big fight to live each day.....thanks and i ?ll wait for answears.....Rafael


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Rafael, I have had derealization for 2 years and I feel your pain. There are so many here suffering like you are and they really care. I will be available to talk to right now because I am not working so e-mail me at [email protected] I believe that we will get better soon. freesong


----------

